# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Hạ Long hấp dẫn..

## lam

Mỗi một vùng đất đều có một không gian văn hoá khác nhau. Nằm ở vùng Đông Bắc Việt Nam, một phần là bờ Tây của vịnh Bắc Bộ, không gian của Vịnh Hạ Long ngoài vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên, còn ẩn chứa vẻ đẹp của truyền thuyết, huyền sử.
Lần này chúng tôi sẽ chia sẻ với bạn những kinh nghiệm lần đầu khám phá Vịnh Hạ Long

*Đi vào lúc nào thì thích hợp?*

 Vịnh Hạ Long nằm ở miền Bắc Việt Nam, có 4 mùa: xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Hầu như vào bất cứ thời gian nào quanh năm cũng có thể du lịch đến vịnh Hạ Long, trong đó tốt nhất sẽ là vào khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10. Thời tiết vào những tháng này khá mát mẻ và dễ chịu.




Mặc dù như thế nhưng bạn cũng có thể đến đây vào những tháng mùa đông 12, 1 và tháng 2. Thời tiết có thể hơi lạnh và mây mù, thỉnh thoảng có mưa lất phất. Còn vào mùa hè tuy có rất nhiều du khách đến đây nghỉ ngơi và tham quan, nhưng đôi khi ở nơi này đông người sẽ thú vị hơn là vắng vẻ. Tuy nhiên trong suốt những tháng mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhiệt độ tăng lên và  bạn có thể gặp bão trong mùa mưa.

*Đi đâu?*

 Đến vịnh Hạ Long, du khách có thể đi du thuyền để ngắm cảnh. Nhìn ngắm các hòn đảo tuyệt đẹp trên vịnh, và các nhà nổi của các ngư dân trên Vịnh.

 Dọc theo bờ vịnh Hạ Long là khu nghỉ mát thường quen gọi là Bãi Cháy. Du khách có thể nghỉ ngơi trong những khách sạn ở Hạ Long nổi tiếng và tắm biển ở đây. Còn nếu du khách thích hoang sơ và yên tĩnh thì có thể đi thuyền đến đảo Cô Tô lặn biển và ngắm nhìn những rặng san hô đẹp tuyệt.






Nếu thích đi chùa lễ bái thì du khách hãy ghé khu di tích Yên Tử. Đây là một hệ thống chùa, am, tháp và rừng cây cổ thụ hoà quyện với cảnh vật thiên nhiên, Vẻ đẹp của Yên Tử là sự kỳ vĩ của núi non hoà với nét cổ kính trầm mặc của hệ thống am, tháp cùng với đường tùng, cây đại, trúc, mai.






*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

 Thành phố Hạ Long cách Hà Nội 170 km, với 3 đến 4 giờ đi xe ô tô. Nếu đi tự túc thì  du khách có thể đón xe buýt tại Hà Nội. Một khi đã đến Vịnh Hạ Long, bạn có thể thuê thuyền hoặc tàu du ngoạn trên vịnh.

 Ở đây có tàu chạy từ Hòn Gai đến Hải Phòng liên tục mỗi ngày. Tàu khởi hành tại Hòn Gai vào lúc 6h30, 13h và 16h. Tiếc là không có tàu cánh ngầm chạy tuyến Hạ Long và Hải Phòng. Tuy nhiên giá vé tàu hơi cao so với đi bằng xe ô tô.



_Hạ long về đêm_

*Mua sắm, giá cả*

 Nhìn chung, giá cả ở Hạ Long không quá đắt đối với một khu du lịch nổi tiếng. Du khách có thể mua sắm quần áo với giá đắt hơn một chút so với những nơi khác. Ăn uống ở các quán giá cũng khá bình dân. Tuy nhiên, cũng giống như các du lịch khác, du khách cũng cần phải hỏi xác định lại giá trước khi quyết định mua hay thuê cái gì.
Nguồn :  Du lịch Việt Nam

----------

